# New Border Controls and Delays



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Obviously there are new border controls being implimented across Europe, which may or not be temporary.

I do not wish to stir up any anxiety, but just wonder if it might be time to start a thread to co-ordinate Members' experiences of times it takes to cross borders where there are any checks, and where they are. 

I am not suggesting anyone should change their plans - far from it - I will still go where I want. But it could help with time planning.

This is only asking the question as to whether we need a Thread? If so should it be a Sticky? If so who can make it a Sticky?

Any thoughts?

Geoff


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Got stopped on the French side of the Somport tunnel on Saturday by 3 armed police,there was a photographer there as well to take pictures of any potential incident as well.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK only VS_Admin or the local administrator or possibly the "Helpers" can make things sticky, but unless there ARE problems it is probably not worth asking......

I suspect there will be delays but I welcome such things, the current freedom is potentially a source of major danger - but of course, once an EC citizen (or one carrying an EC passport) is within the EC it is VERY unlikely that they will be checked again as they progress through Europe in Schengen countries - and yet *ALL *the countries expect impoverished states such as Greece, Italy, Spain and the "new European" countries to carry out exhaustive checks on *EVERYONE *as they enter the EC...... (as has been announced today)

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We will be returning to the UK in about a week or so. Will let you know if there is any difference to the norm. As for inter mainland borders within Europe. There are way too many to police and start searching every vehicle.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

be a nice contract for some company ,, barbed wire fencing round the whole of france


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As I said we were not searched by the French at the tunnel

They stopped us and asked where we had been and how long we were in Calias

Mind you the HfromH was in the garage with his window open and they were more interested in the display from our rear view camara

Once on the rear view mirror

Twice in close up on the inbuilt monitor

The English did enter the van , checking he said for people

He did not check the garage where the hound was, showing his displeasure at the intrusion

Personally I'd have thought it was possible we had an illigal immigrant secreted in there

Introduce him to shadow, stow him away, bobs your uncle

But as I am firmly against illigal immigrants it ain't going to happen

Dont get me wrong, genuine asylum seekers fleeing from war torn lands are more than welcome 

They just need to enter through the correct channels

Economic migrants, I understand their wish to better themselves

But the black market does not benifit the thousands of British people also seeking to better themselves

It's a hard world

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Geoff, I used to truck all across Europe and border controls were part of the job.
You just get used to it, no problem at all if it makes security better, and lets face it, most of us are retired and if it takes an extra two hours to cross a border, So what!
Personally, I would rather have serious delays and proper border checks, than bombs going off, and possibly killing or seriously injuring our future generations.
As Louis Armstrong said, " we have all the time in the world"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> be a nice contract for some company ,, barbed wire fencing round the whole of france


Pointless though. As any self respecting smuggler (Cough  ) knows all you have to do is cross the border into France between 12am and 3pm and its lunch three hour. There will be nobody there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fly*

Hello Everyone,

We fly out to Spain next week, I will update when we get there.

Trev


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Geoff, I used to truck all across Europe and border controls were part of the job.
> You just get used to it, no problem at all if it makes security better, and lets face it, most of us are retired and if it takes an extra two hours to cross a border, So what!
> Personally, I would rather have serious delays and proper border checks, than bombs going off, and possibly killing or seriously injuring our future generations.
> As Louis Armstrong said, " we have all the time in the world"


Graham

If you re-read my OP, I am not against the border checks.

I was just suggesting a source of info on delays being experiencecd. It would be good for planning which Aire/Stellplatz one could reasonably reach.

As for 'all the time in the world' - yes, when we are not on Tachos. I pity those sods that are - and their Transport Managers. ( I still have my Tacho card BTW)

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> If you re-read my OP, I am not against the border checks.
> 
> ...


Geoff, I never thought you were, I was just giving my thoughts>
Tacho's I don't know what you mean, :wink2:
We used to do Liverpool to Madrid with one pick up in the UK and one delivery and three collections in Spain in 6 days. Not fun!:frown2:
Week in and week out:surprise:
So silly!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is bugger all anyone in any of the villages 

Do they hibernate for the winter??
Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Tacho's I don't know what you mean, :wink2:


Graham,

I assume you are joking - Tachograph.

I have my last 'Driver' card in front of me

The card number is DB 0901316***33*** [asterisks for security reasons obviously]

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Graham,
> 
> I assume you are joking - Tachograph.
> 
> ...


Well not really, we could just do it with no time to spare, but it was bloody hard, and no time for any delays:frown2:
Nearly every day, was using every minute:frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Well not really, we could just do it with no time to spare, but it was bloody hard, and no time for any delays:frown2:
> Nearly every day, was using every minute:frown2:


So were you on Tachograph or not?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> So were you on Tachograph or not?


Of course:serious:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spain is fine.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just booked a crossing through the tunnel for next Friday but don't expect there will be much in the way of delays on the way out.

I'm sure the border force will be on full alert when they hear that BarryD is on his way home though. >


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> There is bugger all anyone in any of the villages
> 
> Do they hibernate for the winter??
> Aldra


Years ago they actually used to in remote areas of France.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In the 80's when towing a caravan, if you passed through a French village/town it was dead after 6pm :surprise: To spot a light was a miracle 


tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Taking the ferry ?

tomorrows headlines:

*:: Daily Mirror*
Security chiefs warn that IS could be plotting to launch a massacre on British ferries, the Daily Mirror reports exclusively.

:surprise::wink2:

Yeah yeah!

tony


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Are there any "British" ferries now operating between UK and mainland Europe?

Just asking

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And if they do succeed in hitting a ferry where will the nearest Armed Response Police be?? 

Talk about sitting ducks! Even worse in the tunnel :frown2:

Andy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Talk about sitting ducks! Even worse in the tunnel :frown2:
> 
> Andy


Hope that there isn't a pattern of attacks emerging.

Attack on Paris - Friday 13th.
Attack on Mali - Friday 20th
We go through tunnel - Friday 27th.

Am I going to lose any sleep over it or change our travel date?
That would play into the hands of the bast***s so no, carry on regardless.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Caen to Portsmouth Thursday,.
Some cursory checks only questioned by French customs asking about cigarettes.
UK we were off the ferry and on the M27 in 30mins from docking.
Jon


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Heading to Spain via Portsmouth to Santander
Any signs of our "friends" and I will personally pelt them with my Stugeron tablets - bought a spare pack just in case.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> Heading to Spain via Portsmouth to Santander
> Any signs of our "friends" and I will personally pelt them with my Stugeron tablets - bought a spare pack just in case.


Better still, don't take your tablets and you will have something else to cover them with. :wink2::laugh:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Didn't take much more than 5 minutes when we got to the tunnel on Thursday,swab by the French and a dog around the van plus a girl looking in every locker and beds by British border control.First thing the Brits asked was, do you have any firearms? :surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Didn't take much more than 5 minutes when we got to the tunnel on Thursday,swab by the French and a dog around the van plus a girl looking in every locker and beds by British border control.First thing the Brits asked was, do you have any firearms? :surprise:


You did not say whether you were going to or from UK.

The swab surprises me.

Is one allowed to refuse, or is it part of the French emergency procedures? Presumably it is for a database and future comparison, as in the time it takes to transit the tunnel they could not possibly process it that day.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tachos?

I thought they were some sort of Spanish/Mexican food!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The French either use a swab or an electronic wand to discover explosives residue and/or drugs


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> Tachos?
> 
> I thought they were some sort of Spanish/Mexican food!


Sorry 'resident pedant' (as you recently described yourself elsewhere). I omitted the . after the abbreviation, but the drivers amongst us were up on it.

Geoff


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We were coming home,they put the swab in an analyser and it gives an instant reading,I have had this done on several previous return trips now.I have even been asked if I own the motorhome,maybe I don't look as if I could afford it.:laugh: And I very much doubt if you could refuse them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bigtree said:


> We were coming home,they put the swab in an analyser and it gives an instant reading,I have had this done on several previous return trips now.I have even been asked if I own the motorhome,maybe I don't look as if I could afford it.:laugh: And I very much doubt if you could refuse them.


This swab thing is news to me. I initially thought that you were referring to a DNA swab.

Are you saying the French swab you when leaving France?

What part of the body do they swab? - could get a bit personal methinks.

I would appreciate more info. Who conducts the French checkes - Douaniers? Police?

Geoff


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> This swab thing is news to me. I initially thought that you were referring to a DNA swab.
> 
> Are you saying the French swab you when leaving France?
> 
> ...


I'm getting worried about you worrying so much Geoff,they swab the steering wheel and the door trim,not you personally but if you have handled explosives it will have transferred to those parts of the vehicle.Don't know what arm of French authority but presume douanne.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The French just waved a wand around the van

I wondered should I make a christmas wish!!

Then they leaned on the drivers door looking at the two reverse screens

They are excellent pictures

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife just came back via Cherbourg with no checks but Poole 'frisked' her and looked into all her shopping in the car.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I suppose it's occurred to any terrorist, as it always occurs to us, that if you are going to handle explosives then wear gloves or don't touch your steering wheel afterwards. Would make me a bit happier if they swabbed other bits of the van on a random basis as well as the steering wheel.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had every computer 'swabbed' going too and from The states for the last 10 years.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I had only encountered the use of 'swab' in the medical sense of taking a sample from a person.

Must get out more - particularly where terrrorists and bombers operate.

Geoff


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I had only encountered the use of 'swab' in the medical sense of taking a sample from a person.
> 
> Must get out more - particularly where terrrorists and bombers operate.
> 
> Geoff


Not seen any terrorists or bombers at the tunnel yet.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> You did not say whether you were going to or from UK.
> 
> The swab surprises me.
> 
> ...


I've had the swab for years, both by eurotunnel's security staff leaving the UK and French police leaving France. Not always, but most times. They wipe the steering heel and interior door handles, and I believe it can tell instantly if somebody who has handled firearms or explosives has driven the car. Their is no personal contact. Note I say 'driven'! I've never yet had the passenger side checked 

Malcolm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Is it only at the tunnel that they swab?

I have never experienced it on my many crossings on the ferries.

Has anyone had it done on the ferry crossings?

Geoff


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know, I haven't used a ferry for 3/4 years. I seem to recollect that they sometimes did it at Dover if you were selected for a random check check in the shed going out.



Malcolm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> The French just waved a wand around the van
> 
> I wondered should I make a christmas wish!!
> 
> ...


A wand you say. If I shout *Expelliarmus *next week at the ferry will I likely get arrested or will they just think Im barking?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

If you believe in Rowlinesque you should be ok

If however they think you are a threat to society you could get shot

Do you feel Lucky

Ian


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

icer said:


> If you believe in Rowlinesque you should be ok
> 
> *If however they think you are a threat to society you could get shot*
> 
> ...


I hope they shoot the t**t. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I hope they shoot the t**t. :laugh:


So you dont want the 10000 ****, 10 litres of Scotch and the 400 bottles of Babycham you made me smuggle out of Andorra for you then? Oh sorry. Forgot to tell you I forgot the Snowballs, Eggnog and After eight mints you put on the list.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Landyman said:


> Just booked a crossing through the tunnel for next Friday but don't expect there will be much in the way of delays on the way out.
> 
> I'm sure the border force will be on full alert when they hear that* BarryD is on his way home *though. >


Not just the Border Forces on standby, Green Flag Recovery have put their teams on high alert.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I;m beginning to think Geoff is a courier for the Ragheids the way he is going on about immigration checks.:surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Over the last 5 years we have been on coach trips through the tunnel and they have almost always walked though the coach swabbing the head rests.Never checked for passports though, just said hold them up, we did and waved them but those in front waved a magazine, never noticed.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sad I missed our Christmas wish

However it seems we are so trustworthy that they could lean on our windows and admire the reverse cameras

The hound from hell was not impressed

They didn't check the garage where a red eyed hound was saying "do you feel lucky" and quivering on the bars

This is definitely a Jeckle and Hyde hound

He's so gentle

A big baby we are told

Meanwhile we keep him under close attention 

Because he can turn from a gentle baby to a hound from hell in seconds around the van

But we are safe

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just coming into Dover right now on the ferry. Came into Calais this morning having spent two nights at wissant. The motorway around the camps which are massive www crawling with armed police and vans with blue lights on but not a soul around. The port was practically empty and it was the quickest and easiest we have ever got through although I'm not off the ferry yet so can't report on Dover. If you don't hear from me again then it didn't go well.

No security I could see on the ferry and I think there should be really.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I Did worry about security on ferries but when you look at the likely risk it's not that bad.

Vehicles are isolated on the car decks with access prvented by VERY substantial doors, so Jonny jihadist will not be able to return to his vehicle to collect any weapons. Sure he COULD detonate a bomb in his car but I doubt if enough explosive could be carried to mortally damage a modern Roro ferry so it wouldn't be "spectacular" enough for his purpose would it? 

Now if we look at the tunnel any explosive device would cause a fair bit of damage and disruption, but it would be fairly simple to repair (think of the Lorry Fire they had a while ago, problematic for a while but traffic soon got going again) 


I for one will simply "Carry on regardless" whilst firmly, and defiantly, displaying my middle finger erect to all of the nutters who are trying to terrorise us into submission to their distorted view of the world. **** 'em I say!!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, welcome back to wet and windswept Blighty Barry. Good luck.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember during my early International Trucking days, Immigration Officers and sometimes Special Branch, were routinely on board cross channel ferries.
They would have a good snoop around, including checking vehicles and request certain vehicles be pulled for a control as entering the port.
As a regular ferry user, we got to know some of them.
I would have expected, they may be doing similar now, but if they are, they are certainly under cover, as I have not noticed any.
If not, they should!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Just coming into Dover right now on the ferry. Came into Calais this morning having spent two nights at wissant. The motorway around the camps which are massive www crawling with armed police and vans with blue lights on but not a soul around. The port was practically empty and it was the quickest and easiest we have ever got through although I'm not off the ferry yet so can't report on Dover. If you don't hear from me again then it didn't go well.
> 
> No security I could see on the ferry and I think there should be really.


I guessed that you were back Barry.

The FTSE took a big dip and the £ has gone through the floor.

However, shares in motorhome spares companies have doubled. :laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This thread has naturally concentrated on crossing borders by MH.

But a small anecdote about delays at airports.

I am giving tutorials in English once a week to a young lady. She told me last week, while I was teaching her to use airline booking sites in English, that she had not flown for 15 years. This week she flew with her boss to Germany and she was very surprised at how much checking was done at the security check and how long it took.

I suppose for those of us who have been flying constantly over the same period the security check has undergone 'mission creep', with bits of extra checks being added in response to various threats, e.g. the 'shoe bomber'.

That has happened with flying. I wonder whether land border checks might undergo the same 'mission creep'?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah it doesn't worry me really. Just wondered I they would be a presence on board.

Breezed through Dover port and are now at Tescos. 

The only mishap is one of my cheap lidl cans of Leffe has exploded. Must remember to take em out of the van in case it freezes.

311 miles to home which I am not looking forward to. I might do a trip summary later cheer myself up and to bore everyone. 747, you had better have got those immigrants out of my house and left it tidy!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hundreds of em here...........................
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...aing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=407430

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> I Did worry about security on ferries but when you look at the likely risk it's not that bad.
> 
> Vehicles are isolated on the car decks with access prvented by VERY substantial doors, so Jonny jihadist will not be able to return to his vehicle to collect any weapons. Sure he COULD detonate a bomb in his car but I doubt if enough explosive could be carried to mortally damage a modern Roro ferry so it wouldn't be "spectacular" enough for his purpose would it?
> 
> Andy


Let's start.
My wife was able to get access to the vehicle deck about 30 mins before docking as the doors are opened and closed for testing.
Stairwells are jampacked for about twenty minutes before docking.
Best time for a shooter is when passengers are returning to their vehicles in dim lit unfamiliar surroundings.
An explosion doesn't need to damage the vessel just start a fierce fire.
Ferry crews appear to be quite lackadaisical in their approach to daily routines.
Enough to put you off innit.
We're sailing next week, I'm sure we'll be securely looked after?! :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Re 'stairwells being jampacked', I never understand passengers who rush down as soon as the announcement is made to return to vehicles. We always wait because even if one is the last onto the vehicle deck there is usually at least a 10 minute wait while they position the ramps.

Same on an aircraft - people jump up as soon as the engines stop, and some of them stand under the overhead lockers in most uncomfortable contorted stances - why? We just wait till the aisle is clear, grab bags and are gone from a seating position in seconds.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm guilty Geoff.
I prefer to get into my car to ward off all the ruck sacks and push chairs being slammed against my wing mirrors.
Plus it's better to be early than those dimwitz whose car is up front holding us all up cos they don't know which end they parked. 

As to aircraft I'm happy to stand after hours being cramped up. I even go to the loo three times an hour just to move around. 
I always like to get on the plane early as my overhead always has the guitar in it. No room for me.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Re 'stairwells being jampacked', I never understand passengers who rush down as soon as the announcement is made to return to vehicles. We always wait because even if one is the last onto the vehicle deck there is usually at least a 10 minute wait while they position the ramps.
> 
> Same on an aircraft - people jump up as soon as the engines stop, and some of them stand under the overhead lockers in most uncomfortable contorted stances - why? We just wait till the aisle is clear, grab bags and are gone from a seating position in seconds.
> 
> Geoff


I never understand that either, especially on aircraft. What are they in a hurry for anyway? To get to the baggage carousel early and then have an even longer wait until the suitcases eventually show up?

Ray, you cant take your guitar on the plane anymore. Has to go in the hold for which they will charge you north of £20. I used to always take mine on the plane but not anymore. They say its a security thing but secretly I think its ever since I stood up and sang "Crash" by the Primitives before departure at Corfu Airport. No sense of humour Thompsons if you ask me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ray, you cant take your guitar on the plane anymore. Has to go in the hold for which they will charge you north of £20. I used to always take mine on the plane but not anymore. They say its a security thing but secretly I think its ever since I stood up and sang "Crash" by the Primitives before departure at Corfu Airport. No sense of humour Thompsons if you ask me.


GOOD...!!!! Next will be skis and snow boards.... Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> GOOD...!!!! Next will be skis and snow boards.... Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


Where you been Ray? Airlines have been charging for them for several years already.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And kids that scream the whole flight.!!!
Then theres the woman with the enormous bag thats slipped past bag control and can't lift it up let alone fit in the overhead.!!!
And how do Nigerians always mange five times as much luggage as anyone else???

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just back from a quickie to Belgium, here's our experience if its of any use...


Outbound Dover - Dunkerque, waved through customs at Dover, passports checked at DFDS desk and straight onto the ferry. No security checks of vehicle.
Passed through into Belgium via a minor road east of Hondschoote, no border checks.


On the way back we entered France from Belgium at the N38/D948 crossing near Steenvoorde, heavy Police presence at border, stopped and asked a few general questions then proceeded past an armed guy dressed in black with a balaclava on holding a long stick which may have been the French version of what I presumed was a stinger(?) who gave us a friendly wave as we passed, wouldn't like to mess with him though. :wink:


Arrived at Dunkerque, vehicle searched (first time anyone has ever asked us to open the garage to look inside) quite comprehensively, then onto the ferry.
No checks on disembarking at Dover.


So I would advise having passports at the ready if passing through French/Belgium borders just in case, especially the main corridors.


All pretty painless really.


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just watching "Border security USA" at the San Ysidro crossing, I was gobsmacked at the number of lanes they have 17 in all, plus they're adding another 8 to make 25, and this is only one crossing point.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And you can queue for hours to get through it. The put a dog into our RV.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

One of sister in laws very close and elderly friends, has recently returned from a Caribbean cruise. At a Miami airport, her and hubby were detained, questioned for 3 hours, while their luggage went round and round on the conveyor.
When they were released, they asked why, only to be told SHUT UP and GO!
These are white, professional, ex local authority workers.
The only thing we can think of, is something to do with some of the places they have travelled to in the past, as they do have quite a few holidays!
They are taking it further, through the Embassy, but I doubt they will be holding their breath!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a similari problem in Israel

At the border we were stopped

Ordered to remove all our luggage and carry it to the inspection

Youngsters all of them toting guns

They began to examine it
But we had our identification papers from 2076

And I said have you ever seen these

They were fascinated, recorded the birth of our last three children

Born in Israel
The search stopped, ordered them to replace all luggage back in the car, which we were grateful for, we are not getting younger

The reason?

We had taken a holiday in Sharmel Shiek 

To swim in the sea and watch the fish

We were lucky too

We swam and snorkled between the floating pontoons
Exactly where the Sharks later attacked

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Did the Dover to Calais ferry this morning.
Passport control was laughable. Didn't even think they scanned them as usual.
I'm hoping all the security is concentrated going the other way.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually it's not laughable

I would like to feel safe

If it takes time so be it

I'm no threat

But others maybe

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> One of sister in laws very close and elderly friends, has recently returned from a Caribbean cruise. At a Miami airport, her and hubby were detained, questioned for 3 hours, while their luggage went round and round on the conveyor.
> When they were released, they asked why, only to be told SHUT UP and GO!
> These are white, professional, ex local authority workers.
> The only thing we can think of, is something to do with some of the places they have travelled to in the past, as they do have quite a few holidays!
> They are taking it further, through the Embassy, but I doubt they will be holding their breath!


Long story but I was arrested at gun point at Minneapolis airport and detained and grilled by the head of anti terrorism and security within 10 minutes of being on American soil. 

I was trying to "bum a ***" (unfortunate choice of words in America) off some hippy who was skulking around the back of the immigration queue (probably CIA  )

I kicked off a bit until they threatened to deport me on the next flight to London. This was 1999 as well so before 9/11. They probably wont let me back in at all now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> . They probably wont let me back in at all now.


Lucky B*stard!

I never want to go back.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Long story but I was arrested at gun point at Minneapolis airport and detained and grilled by the head of anti terrorism and security within 10 minutes of being on American soil.
> 
> I was trying to "bum a ***" (unfortunate choice of words in America) off some hippy who was skulking around the back of the immigration queue (probably CIA  )
> 
> I kicked off a bit until they threatened to deport me on the next flight to London. This was 1999 as well so before 9/11. They probably wont let me back in at all now.


There is one BIG difference, the people I am talking about are well into Senior Citizenship, just normal pensioners. What was strange, is that their luggage was not searched!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple of years ago I went on a package tour of Canada. The whole attire and the attitude of the agent on the passport control at Montreal airport guaranteed that I would never complain about UK passport control again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> There is one BIG difference, the people I am talking about are well into Senior Citizenship, just normal pensioners. What was strange, is that their luggage was not searched!


Yeah well \i was a bit young and daft then, not the reserved, mature and sensible person i am now. Probably asked for it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

About 1990 I took $60,000 into the states to buy an RV and they ask you to declare how much cash you are bringing in. I told em.
"Why are you bringing all this cash" I was asked. "To help you out with your balance of payments" I said.
I was there for three hours. They just could not see the joke/irony.

I have been detained on the Mexican border by US immigration thugs for hours just because my christian name is Spanish.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a thought. How is Trump he intending to 'police' this ban?
Ask at immigration "Are you a Muslim?". The obvious answer is NO.!
Or maybe he could put it on the I-94 just below the most stupid question I have ever seen "Have you ever engaged in any Terrorist activity?".

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just a thought. How is Trump he intending to 'police' this ban?
> Ask at immigration "Are you a Muslim?". The obvious answer is NO.!
> Or maybe he could put it on the I-94 just below the most stupid question I have ever seen "Have you ever engaged in any Terrorist activity?".
> 
> Ray.


Ray

I posted on the same point on the 'Trump' thread.

Another stupidity of US law is that on issue of a US Passport to a new citizen the person's original passport e.g. UK has to be surrendered. This is completely useless as a person born in the UK can go along to a British Consulate with a birth certificate and get a new passport at anytime.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> I posted on the same point on the 'Trump' thread.
> 
> ...


My (US born) cousin emigrated here when he was a child on a US passport, but had no problem once he was naturalised getting a UK passport. He has never handed in his US one, although it has expired. 
He is now about to emigrate back to the States on his UK passport.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah well \i was a bit young and daft then, not the reserved, mature and sensible person i am now. Probably asked for it.


Exactly the difference I was meaning, but I was trying to be tactful :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Garth

He's still young and daft

Definitely not reserved, mature and sensible

He is however my babe

I digress
Forget tactful

Go for honest

And quite honestly

He is hopeless

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think he's gone off me :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think he's gone off me :crying::crying::crying:


I was never "on you" in the first place, pull yourself together FFS!


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Just a thought. How is Trump he intending to 'police' this ban?
> Ask at immigration "Are you a Muslim?". The obvious answer is NO.!
> Or maybe he could put it on the I-94 just below the most stupid question I have ever seen "Have you ever engaged in any Terrorist activity?".
> 
> Ray.


Simple, offer everyone a free ham sandwich and glass of wine :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I was never "on you" in the first place, pull yourself together FFS!


Now you tell me after all my efforts to impress the oik in you.

I'm off back to Tuggs, he knows how to treat people, so long as they don't drink all his booze.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> Simple, offer everyone a free ham sandwich and glass of wine :wink2:


That won't work around here Siggs


----------

